# Going Green Extreme



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

If this keeps up we will be able to order them in Blonde, brunette, or red head.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I have one of those with my I phone please 

LOL. this whole green thing is almost over thank god


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

******* said:


> LOL. this whole green thing is almost over thank god


It hasn't even begun, this country is decades behind Europe in conservation technology, which be exactly what pulls out of the economic mess we are in now.

Some of this technology is kind of cool, like using sewage to produce hydrogen, I can get links if anyone is interested, I posted quite a few articles on the subject on my blog.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Conservation is not the American way :no:


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

No sink?


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> It hasn't even begun, this country is decades behind Europe in conservation technology, which be exactly what pulls out of the economic mess we are in now.
> .


That's my point, we alll talk the talk , OIL goes UP, GREEN comes out, gets started and BAM , OIL goes down, 

CHEAP OIL = NO green products bottom line, I could care less how many ads you see, the percentage of people actually going green to the percentage of people existing in this world is less then one percent.

The REAL problem is HUMANS, we are WASTEFUL by nature, 

Here is a PURE EXAMPLE of "GREEN PLUMBING"

Go out to a garage sale, used tool store and go buy a "just as good pipe wrench" , I bet here are THOUSANDS, of them sitting in basements, just think of how much pollution the Ridgid plant could not produce and that's just of we recycled pipe wrenches, that's going green my friend, not buying a completely new toilet, that had to be produced by some plant, 

How about we started using or rebuild faucets again, why don't we all write Moen and the boys and ask them to bring back the washer and seat?

I am just ranting so I will stop but the point is that the green era is all BS, "Production" of MORE is not green.......


OR The Simpler Explanation:



Marlin said:


> Conservation is not the American way :no:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

My comment was not aimed strictly at plumbing, but in general. Like it or not there is about a 99% chance Obama will be the next president, and when that happens there is going to be a ton of money poured into alternative energy sources, the Democrats have an agenda to reduce reliance on foreign oil. Being a step ahead of the curve does nothing but help you in the long run, being a step behind may leave you on the outside looking in.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> My comment was not aimed strictly at plumbing, but in general. Like it or not there is about a 99% chance Obama will be the next president, and when that happens there is going to be a ton of money poured into alternative energy sources, the Democrats have an agenda to reduce reliance on foreign oil. Being a step ahead of the curve does nothing but help you in the long run, being a step behind may leave you on the outside looking in.



If he comes president or not here is some things that have changed:

Gas was $4.50 gallon , now $2.50 , people are not going to send money on green now, we have had solar since the 70's.............

Can you say $850 billion bail out..........yea...........

Were we going to get more money.......Oh yea start the printing press.

I think I am starting to think Ron Paul is not so crazy after all.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

******* said:


> If he comes president or not here is some things that have changed:
> 
> Gas was $4.50 gallon , now $2.50 , people are not going to send money on green now, we have had solar since the 70's.............
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter if oil goes below fifty bucks a gallon, alternative sources are going to happen whether they are popular or not, if you choose not to accept that fact, so be it.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I stopped by a ford dealership to urinate today...



Talk about eerie silence inside that building.


Almost like you're in the morgue and the dead bodies are there for exhibit, no denying the obvious that they are about to go under.


I can't remember what product maker, I think it was Chevrolet that's losing 1 billion a month? 


When you think about how much they build a vehicle for, and then what they charge you for it by the time it crosses the curb? 


I paid 42,500.00 for my truck and I know somebody made money off that number.


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

I read a lot of plumbing publications and every one is saying 'Green' is picking up and the way of the future. However, everyone I have talked to is interested in going 'Green' IF they can save money and the environment. When I explain it costs more - FORGET IT!

BTW, I feel the same way. I am not paying more to save, what, the environment? Everyone could do so much to be green without paying a dime. Eliminate paper towels, hang clothes to dry, take short shower instead of baths, don't flush every flush, don't pour chemicals down the drain, don't buy cheap foreign made junk, carpool etc. 

Paying more is just making the company/manufacturer greener with cash!

I want to be GREEN in my wallet :laughing:.

One exception. Pursuing green - the wealthy - neuveau riche! Old money doesn't spending more for less. New money likes to flash new success, thus they hop on green for a 'look at me' high.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Toilet seat bidets <> Saves trees every day.

Prevents backups in sewer lines, less water used in the long run.


I gotta go because I'm not "fresh" and the seat will fix that *right now!*


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

.



Oh wow!





I feel like a bed of daisies now!




.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Dunbar,
did you see "_Me, Myself and Irene_?" The scene where Jim Carrey is sitting in the lav splashing water on his aching bunghole and hollering, "I am just freshening up" just sprung into mind after reading your last few posts.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> Paying more is just making the company/manufacturer greener with cash!
> 
> I want to be GREEN in my wallet :laughing:.


Ahhh now you got it, The green thing is just another way for "big business" to take money


----------



## ironandfire (Oct 9, 2008)

last time we had "green" , Japan gave us a Civic


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> BTW, I feel the same way. I am not paying more to save, what, the environment? Everyone could do so much to be green without paying a dime. Eliminate paper towels, hang clothes to dry, take short shower instead of baths, don't flush every flush, don't pour chemicals down the drain, don't buy cheap foreign made junk, carpool etc.


 


are you doing all of these things then? i don't see the problem with this "green revolution". it's about time as far as i'm concerned. no matter what's for sale, there's an agenda on every side of it. buy into the scam or don't, i don't care. if you don't want to go out of your way to protect what little environment that we have left then spending money is the next best thing. whatever gets the job done. you either pay with $$$$ or your convenience.

i'm not blindly endorsing all the new green products, i'm just saying that the philosophy holds a lot of water. i do my part by not buying stuff. i buy nearly everything, except food, used. used tools, cars, work van, clothes, furniture, records, ect. i reuse my old stuff. i recycle my garbage when i can. i don't have a water saver bidet/lav/washing machine combo. i don't even have a water saver toilet. i do bathe at least twice a month and don't flush the toilet every time i tinkle in it. we don't have air conditioning or central heat. we use fans and a swamp cooler in the summer and sweaters and blankets in the winter. if we all were to prioritize and put mother earth high on the list, i believe things would work out o.k.


rant over, i'm not a hippie.





paul


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> are you doing all of these things then? i don't see the problem with this "green revolution". it's about time as far as i'm concerned. no matter what's for sale, there's an agenda on every side of it. buy into the scam or don't, i don't care. if you don't want to go out of your way to protect what little environment that we have left then spending money is the next best thing. whatever gets the job done. you either pay with $$$$ or your convenience.
> 
> i'm not blindly endorsing all the new green products, i'm just saying that the philosophy holds a lot of water. . . .if we all were to prioritize and put mother earth high on the list, i believe things would work out o.k.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you wrote. My point was that there are many things we can do to save the environment & money. Most of what is being pushed costs money and lines the pockets of business with little thought to really saving the environment. 

One thing comes to mind - plumbing manufacturers pushing low flow toilets (because they want to save the environment) and offering a gazillion body sprays (what about saving our most precious resource - water?).

We do what we can to save our resources (money). Also, we are aware of what we do affects the environment. Most of what I listed we do. 

When we were on a well during a drought, we only flushed when necessary. Flushing is a convenience I am not willing to give up. When business picks up, we will be buying the dual flush toilet! :yes:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

DUNBAR said:


> I stopped by a ford dealership to urinate today.


 
I thought you had a gallon jug for that attached to your floor board??:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> I thought you had a gallon jug for that attached to your floor board??:laughing:


Yea, I was going to mention something about the guy that never stops to wiz.:laughing:


----------

